# Idea regarding sleep during a bug-out in the wild scenaryo



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok so I just created this account to get started in sharing stuff with other preppers and because I also wanted to ask advice regarding an idea I had a few days ago. So sorry if this post is not really good or i misused the board

I always thought that in a bug-out scenaryo its really hard to sleep.
Imagine this, you had to bugout and now you are in the middle of nowhere in some woods maybe alone, maybe with 1 or 2 people you trust. The sun starts to go down and you're planning how you are going to spend the night.
You cant just throw a tent with a sleeping bag like a camping day and go to sleep. You must stay alert all night long or have someone on watch because who knows what could happend during this apocalyptic scenaryo right? And well a lot of other things that we all know could happen and we all know that this is your must vulnerable moment, when you are resting.

So trying to come up with a solution I thought on nature. How do animals keep safe from predators? they sleep on trees.
So I came up with this solution, you could have something like this on your bugout bag:
View attachment 80909








These are used by people who have dangerous jobs like cleaning windows or climbers so theyre safe and theyre known for being reliable because people put their lives in the hands of these devices.
You could climb a tree (or if u cant you could just toss a rope and have a pully system or something if you are not that fit.
Tie yourself with a chain or a rope to a high strong branch and just sleep hanging or laying on a branch.
I've used these a couple of times and they're not reaally uncomfortable, i think could sleep using one.
This would be great for concealment aswell, no one goes around in a forrest looking at every tree top, and even if someone does it would be really hard for them to see someone at the top of tree in the middle of all the brush and the night.

So anyways, I'd like to know the opinion of more experienced people or just preppers in general. Do you think this would be a good idea in such kind of scenaryo?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Gigio said:


> Ok so I just created this account to get started in sharing stuff with other preppers and because I also wanted to ask advice regarding an idea I had a few days ago. So sorry if this post is not really good or i misused the board
> 
> I always thought that in a bug-out scenaryo its really hard to sleep.
> Imagine this, you had to bugout and now you are in the middle of nowhere in some woods maybe alone, maybe with 1 or 2 people you trust. The sun starts to go down and you're planning how you are going to spend the night.
> ...


In my opinion this is not a good idea. You do not want to be stuck in a tree with an enemy around. Just like in Modern Warfare snipers do not climb trees and shoot.

If you are in a tree and you are seen you are F'd.

What you brought up brings out the importance that lone wolfing does not work, you have to have safety in numbers.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Aloha from Saint Louis and SEMO.

Get High.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> In my opinion this is not a good idea. You do not want to be stuck in a tree with an enemy around. Just like in Modern Warfare snipers do not climb trees and shoot.
> 
> If you are in a tree and you are seen you are F'd.
> 
> What you brought up brings out the importance that lone wolfing does not work, you have to have safety in numbers.


I would feel safer away from the ground if a threat is nearby. You make a good point tho, but if an enemy is nearby they will definitly find you if you're on the ground, not so much if you are 30 feet above ground.
And yes, lone wolfing is not a great idea but when SHTF the most likely thing is that you'll be in unfavourable positions and will have to improvise or u may not find urself in the best scenaryo.
And besides, I think this technique could be applied in groups aswell.



Malcom Renolds said:


> Aloha from Saint Louis and SEMO.
> 
> Get High.


Aloha, thanks for the reply. 
Thats a great hammock but I think this would use so much more space. Not really viable for a bugout bag or something of that nature. 
And I think this requires a lot more time and training, but interesting.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here (pun intended) and suggest re-thinking any plan which requires wearing a helmet to bed. That's just me.
Seems like an awful lot of gear to be packing as well.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here (pun intended) and suggest re-thinking any plan which requires wearing a helmet to bed. That's just me.
> Seems like an awful lot of gear to be packing as well.


Wait, What,? Doesnt EVERYONE wear a helmet to bed? Yall dont have sleepy time helmets?









Dream Helmet ? Sleep Mask, Eye Mask, Quiet Sleeping Pillow, I-phone/Passport Pocket


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are by yourself set up noise makers to alert you

get off the main road..you should alread be in he tree line.. walking on the road is for sheep or wolves... sheep dogs know to keep a low profile


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Wait, What,? Doesnt EVERYONE wear a helmet to bed? Yall dont have sleepy time helmets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if my wife had a SERIOUS case of restless leg syndrome...


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> Maybe if my wife had a SERIOUS case of restless leg syndrome...


Mine dreams she is Ronda Rousey. I have had my arm broken twice while sleeping, just try and explain THAT to the ER nurse. They kept asking if I felt safe??? lol.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

personally the scenario isn't that true to life for a prepper .... a few nites rough camping possible initially for SHTF travel hiking to a BOL - highly doubtful it'll be a WROL situation already and especially in a rural setting .... if your plan is to Jeremiah Johnson it - no real security is one of the major flaws in your plan and you need to live or die with it ...

only exception I see is a long range "get home" where it's forced on you ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was thinking the other way. Most of us carry knives, and if you roll over in your sleep, a bolster could make a small tear. Your weight rips open the hole and you fall fifty feet into a bear's lunchbox.

If stealth is the concern, I'd dig a little bit, and if it's cold, line with hot rocks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Or ….. ya could just keep on overthinking the thing.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here (pun intended) and suggest re-thinking any plan which requires wearing a helmet to bed. That's just me.
> Seems like an awful lot of gear to be packing as well.


The helmet could be nice if u get a tacticool one but i dont think its really a need and it aint that much gear. Just some rope (that you should have anyway) and the harness wich is basically more rope.



Maine-Marine said:


> If you are by yourself set up noise makers to alert you
> 
> get off the main road..you should alread be in he tree line.. walking on the road is for sheep or wolves... sheep dogs know to keep a low profile


Im not talking in a scenaryo near a road or a place with people. I said deep woods.
And you're right about keeping a low profile, setting up noise makers is everything but that.
Noise makers would just alert the wolves that someone is around, and if you're on your own, that aint good. 
If you're hiding 40ft in the top of a tree no one will even know someone is there.



Illini Warrior said:


> personally the scenario isn't that true to life for a prepper .... a few nites rough camping possible initially for SHTF travel hiking to a BOL - highly doubtful it'll be a WROL situation already and especially in a rural setting .... if your plan is to Jeremiah Johnson it - no real security is one of the major flaws in your plan and you need to live or die with it ...
> 
> only exception I see is a long range "get home" where it's forced on you ....


Yes I agree but you have to consider that almost any prepper could get in a situation like this.
Shit is gonna hit the fan and it wont care if you're on hawai on your honeymoon, visiting relatives at another state, at the superbowl or whatever the scenaryo is that you cant reach your proper preps... And even if SHTF and you DO have everything like u wanted, you could still be forced to leave your house and move to the woods for X amount of time.
And thats where my idea comes, wouldnt be better to sleep safe in top of a tree instead of ground level with a tent?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

As someone who has actually lived in a tree for several days, without coming to ground...NEXT! Climbing trees is fun, valuable for observation and possibly for snipers, see confederacy during the war of federal oppression.. however, it is NOT a viable solution for a lone individual or small group. Why? The least sexy reason possible, unless your mentally ill; taking a dump. It’s a real hassle, and it’s surprisingly loud, and it will make a mess substantial enough to get attention.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you are by yourself set up noise makers to alert you
> 
> get off the main road..you should alread be in he tree line.. walking on the road is for sheep or wolves... sheep dogs know to keep a low profile


This is closer to what I would do. If you have others with you, then you should always rotate an awake person on LP/OP if you are not absolutely certain that the area is secure and void of threats.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 80917

And that's all I have to say about that...



Gigio said:


> Ok so I just created this account to get started in sharing stuff with other preppers and because I also wanted to ask advice regarding an idea I had a few days ago. So sorry if this post is not really good or i misused the board
> 
> I always thought that in a bug-out scenaryo its really hard to sleep.
> Imagine this, you had to bugout and now you are in the middle of nowhere in some woods maybe alone, maybe with 1 or 2 people you trust. The sun starts to go down and you're planning how you are going to spend the night.
> ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> As someone who has actually lived in a tree for several days, without coming to ground...NEXT! Climbing trees is fun, valuable for observation and possibly for snipers, see confederacy during the war of federal oppression.. however, it is NOT a viable solution for a lone individual or small group. Why? The least sexy reason possible, unless your mentally ill; taking a dump. It's a real hassle, and it's surprisingly loud, and it will make a mess substantial enough to get attention.


Thanks a bunch for that visual. Oh yes, and audio as well as you did mention "surprisingly loud".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks complex to me. Considering I snore like a freight train being elevated would not likely to give me an advantage, only the disadvantages of the situation. I am confident enough that I could get far enough off the beaten path that locating me by accident would be remote. Plus I pack trip wire. Traveling with at least one other gives the ability to post a guard so everyone gets some sack time.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Looks complex to me. Considering I snore like a freight train being elevated would not likely to give me an advantage, only the disadvantages of the situation. I am confident enough that I could get far enough off the beaten path that locating me by accident would be remote. Plus I pack trip wire. Traveling with at least one other gives the ability to post a guard so everyone gets some sack time.


Obviously one can't have a CPAP in a bugout bag, but I do keep an extra jaw-forward oral appliance in mine. Otherwise I can rattle windows a block away with my snoring.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gigio said:


> Ok so I just created this account to get started in sharing stuff with other preppers and because I also wanted to ask advice regarding an idea I had a few days ago. So sorry if this post is not really good or i misused the board
> 
> I always thought that in a bug-out scenaryo its really hard to sleep.
> Imagine this, you had to bugout and now you are in the middle of nowhere in some woods maybe alone, maybe with 1 or 2 people you trust. The sun starts to go down and you're planning how you are going to spend the night.
> ...


Absolutely not, unless you want to lose your legs and genitals. That's what would happen if you dangled from the harness for any length of time. I assure you that you won't be sleeping.

Don't listen to me, though; I've only been trained on the proper wear and use of the harness and have to use it from time to time. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Obviously one can't have a CPAP in a bugout bag, but I do keep an extra jaw-forward oral appliance in mine. Otherwise I can rattle windows a block away with my snoring.


I tried several types but no luck. It's cpap or snore.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Absolutely not, unless you want to lose your legs and genitals. That's what would happen if you dangled from the harness for any length of time. I assure you that you won't be sleeping.
> 
> Don't listen to me, though; I've only been trained on the proper wear and use of the harness and have to use it from time to time. :tango_face_grin:


Guess that's one way to be known as numb nuts.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Find good concealment, set watches or perimeter alarm and be awake and ready by dawn.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Get on the ground, . . . dig into the ground, . . . far from the beaten path, . . . under blackberry bushes (or something similar), . . . and sleep like a baby.

One of two things will happen: 1) you will wake up dead, . . . or 2) you will wake up refreshed and ready for another 16 to 20 hour day.

It is really the only way you will get a good nighs rest and be safe, . . . forget the harnesses, the hammock, the tree limb, . . . they will either make you a target and get you killed, . . . or they will kill you by themselves.

If your camo is good, . . . and you choose a good spot, . . . it'll take a dog or a thermal device to find you.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think Willie Nelson wrote a song about this ….. Blue balls cryin' in the rain?


I as well am trained in PPE of all kinds and can assure you, wearing this type of a fall protection safety device for any length of time is not comfortable, nor a good idea.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok so I've read everything and thanks everyone for the replyes. I think you all make good points and being under concelment makes a better choice.
I think the only time this would be more usefull is we go full zombie apocalypse and the ground is full of brain eaters.
Otherwise, I'll stick to the ground.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gigio said:


> Ok so I've read everything and thanks everyone for the replyes. I think you all make good points and being under concelment makes a better choice.
> I think the only time this would be more usefull is we go full zombie apocalypse and the ground is full of brain eaters.
> Otherwise, I'll stick to the ground.


Attaboy Gigio!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It may also be preferred to travel during the night and sleep during the day. Something to consider given factors, such as danger presented by your route.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It may also be preferred to travel during the night and sleep during the day. Something to consider given factors, such as danger presented by your route.


AND, . . . RedLion's excellent suggestion also requires that traveler to invest in some sort of night vision equipment. I personally opted for a medium end thermal rifle scope, . . . while awkward to use traveling, . . . it also gives me THE advantage against predators and the like at night.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US Army Infantry says that soldiers can function on 4 hours rest out of 24. That 4 hours does not have to be all at once but rest should be 90 minutes to 120 at a minimum if mission allows. While over all training and physical condition plays a part. I have gone for extended periods of time on 4 out of 24.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I think Willie Nelson wrote a song about this &#8230;.. Blue balls cryin' in the rain?
> 
> I as well am trained in PPE of all kinds and can assure you, wearing this type of a fall protection safety device for any length of time is not comfortable, nor a good idea.


Exactly!!! Spending time dangling in a body harness leads to suspension trauma. The blood flow becomes restricted in your legs and clots can form. Very bad idea if you plan to sleep in one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> US Army Infantry says that soldiers can function on 4 hours rest out of 24. That 4 hours does not have to be all at once but rest should be 90 minutes to 120 at a minimum if mission allows. While over all training and physical condition plays a part. I have gone for extended periods of time on 4 out of 24.


Pfftt &#8230;. The corporate senior management world says you can go on 4 hours of sleep, every other night. I know from my experiences in a former life. Key word here &#8230;. former.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Pfftt &#8230;. The corporate senior management world says you can go on 4 hours of sleep, every other night. I know from my experiences in a former life. Key word here &#8230;. former.


 Been there done that. Another reason I retired for a second time.


----------



## Lt Commando (Jan 28, 2017)

Sleeping in the wild?
My sleeping bag is inside a Bivibag. I have a sleeping mat under me. over me I have an Australian Army hoochie setup with ocky straps and Parra cord.
It is very light weight, works well in bad weather, is very low profile and if set up in medium to thick bush is really hard to see.
The bivibag is thick enough to keep insects off me, and venomous Australian snakes from deciding they like my body warmth and wanting to sleep with me. I have seen it happen.
A hammock or other raised sleeping platform is great when the ground is thick with insects all wanting to get a bite of you. Keep your profile low.

Whatever you do, no light at night! All your camouflage efforts are for nothing if you use torches or a camp fire.

The Australian Army hoochie is just a camo tarp that you can set up with your favorite tarp design. Make sure you have a sleeping bag that is not too heavy or too light for the area you in. You might want to add a space blanket under the hootchie and sleep under thick tree cover if your enemy has infra-red viewing systems.
Do camouflage well and you won't meet humans. Animals are a different matter.

There are plenty of early warning systems start with a trip wire that could set off a number of different things that could frighten an animal away. A siren and a strobe would be good, there are some holders for shot gun shells that will set off a bang, a rat trap that will slam shut onto primers. The king of all early warning SHTF systems would be a couple of Claymore mines, just remember where the trip wires are when you go out for a pee.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lt Commando said:


> Sleeping in the wild?
> My sleeping bag is inside a Bivibag. I have a sleeping mat under me. over me I have an Australian Army hoochie setup with ocky straps and Parra cord.
> It is very light weight, works well in bad weather, is very low profile and if set up in medium to thick bush is really hard to see.
> The bivibag is thick enough to keep insects off me, and venomous Australian snakes from deciding they like my body warmth and wanting to sleep with me. I have seen it happen.
> ...


NEARLY EXCELLENT Lt Commando,

In order to score a FULL EXCELLENT on the Slippy Chart of EXCELLENCE, you would need to insert a Catheter to avoid going out for a late night Pee! :vs_whistle:

Carry on...

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> NEARLY EXCELLENT Lt Commando,
> 
> In order to score a FULL EXCELLENT on the Slippy Chart of EXCELLENCE, you would need to insert a Catheter to avoid going out for a late night Pee! :vs_whistle:
> 
> ...


That is a draw back with bourbon.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

dwight55 said:


> Get on the ground, . . . dig into the ground, . . . far from the beaten path, . . . under blackberry bushes (or something similar), . . . and sleep like a baby., . . . it'll take a dog or a thermal device to find you


I agree with @dwight55 unfortunately for me, these old bones can't take sleeping on the ground like they used to. I look for a treed area, set up one of these covered hammocks which keep out flying and crawling visitors, a rain fly speaks for itself and my 1911 close by, sleep well and am ready for come what may.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

0rocky said:


> I agree with @dwight55 unfortunately for me, these old bones can't take sleeping on the ground like they used to. I look for a treed area, set up one of these covered hammocks which keep out flying and crawling visitors, a rain fly speaks for itself and my 1911 close by, sleep well and am ready for come what may.
> View attachment 80957
> View attachment 80959


I'm all too agreeable Orocky, . . . but the OP was looking for ideas in a SHTF scenario, . . . and those old jungle hammocks stick out like a sore thumb.

I have two of them, . . . JIC, . . . but if I had to take it on the lam, . . . I'm on the ground, . . . covered up, . . . don't sleep as well, . . . so I stand a better chance of either not being seen, . . . or seeing before being seen.

I only know one other person, . . . maybe 2 who can be quieter than myself moving through the outdoors, . . . especially the woods, . . . and I want to be able to hear ol' noisy box when he saunters through.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

As someone who has spent many a night on the trail it isn't hard to move 50 yds off the trail and sleep where there is little chance of someone stumbling on you. You need sleep, but that contraption in your 1st post will guarantee that you won't sleep well. If you're not experienced enough in the woods to find your way back to the trail after sleeping 50 yds away you really need to rethink your plan in my humble opinion.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My late brother used to go on camping trips with his buddies. He said they used to sleep in trees, catch their dinner, live off the land. While laying in the hospital bed, he told me those camping trips were some of his happiest memories.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If alone you find a place off the path leave no sign you walked in use a simple lean to and Camouflage the best you can. The harder it is to get to the spot you pick the better. Done right a lean to is easy to hide. I have stayed dry in some long hard down pours in a proper lean to. And stayed warm in some real cold weather.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Absolutely not, unless you want to lose your legs and genitals. That's what would happen if you dangled from the harness for any length of time. I assure you that you won't be sleeping.
> 
> Don't listen to me, though; I've only been trained on the proper wear and use of the harness and have to use it from time to time. :tango_face_grin:


Older thread but I was just scanning to see if anybody really was aware of the OP's idea of sleeping in a safety harness. And I see Denton is the winner... Chicken dinner!

I also have used these torture devices while 40 feet in the air doing electrical work on parking lot lights and absolutely no is the answer to elevate yourself in one of these medieval torture devices. No they are not meant to hang around and if you did end up hanging around in one of these you better hope help is on the way pronto before you lose blood flow to your leg and junk causing permanent damage to you body. Dumb Ideas you will certainly pay for and this is one of them!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Lots of unknown variables. Some terrain and conditions it would be better to move at night without lights even without night vision than to try and move during the day. 

If you have a large group 20 or more you set some look outs away from the group for protection. Called an LP for listening or lookout position. Usually maned by 2 sometimes 3 . One awake one asleep they get in position without being seen and stay put without drawing attention. 

Smaller group you set a rotating watch in the best cover / concealment you can find. Deep trees, Brush, cave no lights, little noise, no cooking odors, Side of a hill not on top where you are easily seen.

If your group is OK with climbing trees and you got at least a rope to tie yourself in once up it could work in some areas . But climbing trees is pretty tough for most people. 

A simple rope harness is lighter to carry and can be tied to other ropes to make it longer / use for other purposes. If the area you are in requires a lot of climbing / repelling than yes a climbing harness would be helpful . Stay away from heavy safety gear rather look at sport gear at places like REI. 

If by yourself I would try and hole up during the day and move at night in most country. Again depends on moon cycle and terrain.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Having worn fall protection professionally, I say you wouldn't get any sleep in it.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Gigio said:


> Ok so I just created this account to get started in sharing stuff with other preppers and because I also wanted to ask advice regarding an idea I had a few days ago. So sorry if this post is not really good or i misused the board
> 
> I always thought that in a bug-out scenaryo its really hard to sleep.
> Imagine this, you had to bugout and now you are in the middle of nowhere in some woods maybe alone, maybe with 1 or 2 people you trust. The sun starts to go down and you're planning how you are going to spend the night.
> ...


I would suggest doing what people have done for 12,000 years, bring a dog along. It's the easiest prep in the world. You don't even need to own a dog when the SHTF, there are plenty of them wandering around. Prep some food for the dog. He will follow you where ever you go. AFter a few days he will be locked into you. If someone or something comes around he will bark. That's easier, cheaper and more practical, I think, than sleeping in the trees.

The other problem with sleeping tied into a tree is that if you are seen you're stuck. You can't run. Ask any raccoon. Once you go up a tree that's where you are.

But the next question is.... how do you sleep without being seen at all? Now that's a different story. Hiding in plain sight sort of thing.

The tent I have in my BOB is a low profile, 1 person affair. I have a different tent if it's me and my wife. This thing is only about 2 feet tall and I can use brush to cover it pretty easily. So if you're looking to hide get stuff that's camouflage or at least not bright orange.








That isn't the exact one I use, but it gives you an idea. Not too hard to cover in brush. You could be 30 feet off the trail and not be seen, if you don't use a fire. That's why my bugout food is MRE's, not stuff that needs to be cooked. And it's why I use an alcohol stove for warming up coffee and such. No open fire in a conceal situation.









I did a lot of bug out drills in the suburbs. I would pitch my tent, eat and have coffee without anyone seeing me while walking or driving by.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

tonybluegoat said:


> I would suggest doing what people have done for 12,000 years, bring a dog along. It's the easiest prep in the world. You don't even need to own a dog when the SHTF, there are plenty of them wandering around. Prep some food for the dog. He will follow you where ever you go. AFter a few days he will be locked into you. If someone or something comes around he will bark. That's easier, cheaper and more practical, I think, than sleeping in the trees.


Yea, after all the replyes and stuff I clearly see that sleeping in a tree its not such a good idea haha.
The problem I find with the dog is that 1. he consumes resources 2. if you're trying to hide, a dog moving, making noises and barking is not a good idea in my opinion 3. yea, the dog its a great tool to let you know theres people around but it forces you to interact with these people, maybe you wanted to know there was people close but didnt wanted to let them know you're there, well with the dog thats not possible. He just barked and revealed your location.
Unless its a highly trained dog that knows particular commands or you have 15 dogs that can fight off anything, I dont see this very practical.


----------

